# First honey harvest



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Well after two years of beekeeping on my own, I finally got to harvest some honey. I have an old two frame extractor, and it worked well. So far the cleanup is in process. It was about 68* here today and the super and extractor were outside and the bees found them and started taking back the leftovers. The honey tastes great. I plan to have two supers full next year and that should be all we need each year unless we start using honey for sugar when we cook. If that is the case I may have to add many more hives.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Congrats on your first harvest... I use only honey in my bread now no sugar at all. It makes the best bread !!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Congratulations!! I just hope you know now that you're hooked! You'll never go back to store bought 'honey'. You'll enjoy the difference in honey from year to year, depending on what was in bloom when, and how much and when the rains were. No matter, it's yummy!!


----------

